# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  كتب نصح بها العلماء

## أبو عبد البر طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على صحبه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد




رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ

كنت كلما قرأت في كتاب أو سمعت في شريط أن أحد العلماء نصح بكتاب , قيدته في دفتر , حتى أتمكن من شراءه , فاجتمع عندي عدد لا بأس فأحببت أن تعم الفائدة


و للمشايخ و الإخوة إضافة ما يرونه مناسبا
==============



شرح عمدة الأحكام / ابن دقيق العيد/إحكام الأحكام شرح عمدة الأحكام 


قال الشيخ العثيمين / شرح بلوغ المرام/حديث( سمعت رسول الله يقرأ في المغرب بالطور)


.....و قد أشار إلى هذه القاعدة ابن دقيق العيد في ( شرح العمدة) ,و شرحه في الحقيقة شرح قوي متين يستفيد منه طالب العلم المرتفع قليلا انتفاعا عظيما , و لذلك تجد أهل العلم يكثرون النقل عنه, عنده قدرة على صياغة القواعد و الإستدلال بالأمور العقلية.....




حمل من هنا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الصَّارِمُ المُنْكِي في الرَّدِّ عَلَى السُّبْكِي/شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الهادي الحنبلي (المتوفى : 744هـ)


قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله / معجم المناهي اللفظية:


كتاب (( الصارم المنكي في الرد على السبكي )) كتاب جليل القدر ، غزير العلم ، جم الفوائد ، وعندي أنه أربى على كثير من كتابات شيخيه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والإمام ابن القيم - رحمهم الله تعالى -

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبري/أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري (224 - 310)

قال أحمد بن علي أبو بكر الخطيب البغدادي/تاريخ بغداد 
وله الكتاب المشهور في تاريخ الأمم والملوك, و كتاب في التفسير لم يصنف أحد مثله 
 ثم قال
...قال  أبو بكر بن بالويه قال لي أبو بكر محمد بن إسحاق يعني بن خزيمة بلغني انك كتبت التفسير عن محمد بن جرير 
قلت بلى كتبت التفسير عنه إملاء
 قال كله ؟
قلت نعم
 قال في أي سنة 
قلت من سنة ثلاث وثمانين إلى سنة تسعين 
قال فاستعاره مني أبو بكر فرده بعد سنين ثم قال قد نظرت فيه من أوله إلى آخره وما اعلم على أديم الأرض اعلم من محمد بن جرير و لقد ظلمته الحنابلة 


 وبلغني عن أبي حامد احمد بن أبي طاهر الفقيه الإسفرائيني انه قال لو سافر رجل إلى الصين حتى يحصل له كتاب تفسير محمد بن جرير لم يكن ذلك كثيرا أو كلاما هذا معناه
قال السيوطي/ الإتقان
 تفسير الإمام أبي جعفر بن جرير الطبري الذي أجمع العلماء المعتبرون على أنه لم يؤلف في التفسير مثله .
======
نقلت هذه الفائدة من كتاب تحقيق مواقف الصحابة / محمد أمحزون

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

درء تعارض العقل والنقل ونقض التأسيس/ ابن تيمية

قال الشيخ الخضير/ سلسلة كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته
أيضاً لشيخ الإسلام (درء تعارض العقل والنقل) وله أيضاً (نقض التأسيس) وهذه من الأعاجيب، من أعاجيب المصنفات، تعارض العقل والنقل يقرر شيخ الإسلام في هذا الكتاب الكبير، كتاب كبير عشرة مجلدات يبين فيه ويقرر أنه لا يمكن أن يحصل التصادم بين العقل الصريح والنقل الصحيح.
يستشكل بعض الناس؛ لكن هذا سببه لوثة في عقله، وتأثر في فهمه،
وخدم الكتاب، وحقق، طبعة محققة، منهاج السنة
ودرء تعارض العقل والنقل حققها الشيخ محمد رشاد سالم بإشارة من الجامعة المباركة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية.
يقول الحافظ ابن القيم:
 اقرأ كتاب العقل والنقل الذي *** ما في الوجود له نظير ثانِ

لكن من ينبري لفهم جميع ما كتبه الشيخ -رحمه الله تعالى-، كذلك التأسيس....

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الإلمام الجامع أحاديث الأحكام/ ابن دقيق العيد


قال الشيخ مشهور حسن/معجم المصنفات الواردة في فتح الباري
نقل الأدفوي في الطالع السعيد عن كثير من العلماء نقولا فيها مدح ل ( الإلمام)
منها قول ابن تيمية: ( هو كتاب الإسلام)
و قوله ( ما عمل أحد مثله , و لا الحافظ الضياء و لا جدي أبو البركات)
و قال الأدفوي:( لم يكمل و لو كملت نسخته في الوجود , لأغنت عن كل مصنف في ذلك موجود )

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الفروق اللغوية /لأبي هلال العسكري
قال الشيخ الخضير / شرح الآجرومية
.... لكن هناك فروق دقيقة بين الألفاظ، بين القعود والجلوس وغيرها من الألفاظ، فروق دقيقة قد لا تدرك، قد يطلقها الإنسان ويريد المرادف؛
 لكن (الفروق في اللغة) كتاب نفيس لأبي هلال العسكري، أوجد فروقا بين كلمات لا يتصور الإنسان أن بينها فرق.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

التمهيد / الحافظ ابن عبد البر
قال الشيخ الخضير/كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته؟
والآن نتحدث عن موطأ الإمام مالك بن أنس، والموطأ كما هو معروف لإمام دار الهجرة مالك بن أنس بن أبي عامر الأصبحي، إمام المذهب المشهور المعروف نجم السنن.
هذا الكتاب ألفه الإمام مالك -رحمه الله تعالى- وتلقاه عنه جمع غفير من أهل العلم، بحيث صارت له روايات متعددة، من أشهرها رواية يحيى بن يحيى الليثي، وعليها جل الشروح، ومنها رواية محمد بن الحسن، ومنها رواية أبي مصعب الزهري، وروايات كثيرة جداً يصعب حصره؛ لكن أهمها ما يقرب من عشرين، هي مدونة ومعروفة يطول الكلام فيها، يهمنا رواية يحيى بن يحيى التي عليها الشروح، والتي عني بها أهل العلم، 
و من أهم شروحها وأعظم تلك الشروح (التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد) للإمام أبي عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن عبد البر النمري، كتاب عظيم، مكث في تصنيفه ثلاثين عاماً، وأودعه من نفائس الفنون والعلوم ما يعجز اللسان عن وصفه، فالكتاب عني بالموطأ، وبأقوال مالك، ومذهب مالك، وأشار إلى المذاهب الأخرى، وله فيها اختيارات وترجيحات، يقال: فيها مذهب الإمام -رحمه الله-، فابن عبد البر حافظ المغرب، وهو إمام من أئمة المسلمين، مكث في تصنيف هذا الكتاب ثلاثين عاماً.
وقال عنه ابن حزم: أنه لا يعلم في الكتب في الكلام على فقه الحديث أنفس من هذا الكتاب، بل لا يعلم ما يماثله ولا يدانيه ولا يقاربه.


هذا الكتاب رتبه ابن عبد البر على شيوخ الإمام مالك في موطأه، ولذا يصعب الوقوف على الأحاديث المرادة منه إلا بعد معرفة الشيخ، ثم الشيوخ رتبهم على حروف الهجاء على طريقة المغاربة، وهي أيضاً تختلف عن ترتيب طريقة المشارقة، فالصعوبة من جهتين: من كونه مرتب على الشيوخ، ولو رتب على الأبواب لكان أولى، على ترتيب مالك -رحمه الله- لكن هذه وجهة نظر الإمام ابن عبد البر، تمنينا كثيراً أن يرتب الكتاب على ترتيب الموطأ فخرج له ترتيبات كثيرة، 
منها أول ما خرج له ترتيب المغراوي، من شيوخ المغرب، وهو ترتيب ابتكره، قدم فيه مسائل الاعتقاد، وعنايته بالعقيدة معروفة، الشيخ المغراوي -حفظه الله-، لكني كنت أتمنى أن يرتب الكتاب على ترتيب الموطأ نفسه، يمشي على أحاديث الموطأ........


..... ومن أفضل ما وقفت عليه من هذه الترتيبات ترتيب الشيخ عطية سالم، وله عناية فائقة بالموطأ، وعناية بالإمام مالك على وجه الخصوص، فجاء ترتيبه على الوجه المناسب، وهو من أهل الخبرة بالموطأ، وله معرفة بكتب ابن عبد البر.
====
قال الذهبي / السير
قَالَ الشَّيْخُ عزّ الدِّيْنِ بنُ عَبْدِ السَّلاَم - وَكَانَ أَحَدَ المُجْتَهِدين - :مَا رَأَيْتُ فِي كُتُبِ الإِسْلاَم فِيالعِلْمِ مِثْل(المحلَّى )لابْنِ حَزْم، وَكِتَاب(المُغن  ي)لِلشَّيْخِ مُوَفَّق الدِّيْنِ  .
قُال الذهبي :لَقَدْ صَدَقَ الشَّيْخُ عزّ الدِّيْنِ.
وَثَالِثهُمَا:(ا  لسُّنَن الكَبِيْر)لِلبي  قِي.
وَرَابعهَا :(التّمهيد)لابْن   عبدِ الْبر.


======
قال ابن عبد الر:
سمير فؤادي مذ ثلاثين حجـة ********* و صاقل ذهني و المفرج عن همي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إغاثة اللهفان من ( في)مكائد الشيطان


قال الشيخ علي حسن حفظه الله/ موارد الأمان المنتقى من إغاثة اللهفان:


يعد هذا الكتاب من أنفع ما ألف ابن القيم و احسنه


قال الألوسي :
 هو كاتب مشهور من كتب السنة, أودعه مؤلفه رحمه الله مهمات المطالب , وأبطل به حبائل الشيطان و مصايده , ودسائسه و مكايده , فلابدع أن نفرت منه جنوده , واضطربت منه اعوانه و اولياؤه و الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين


و قد كتب بعض أهل العلم على طرة بعض نسخة المخطوطة ما نصه


إن شئت ان تنجو من الشيطان=== فالزم كتاب إغاثة اللهفان
فيه شفاء القلب من امراضه ===و هو الطريق الى رضى الرحمن
لله دَرُّ بنان ناظم عقده=== كم ضمَّ فيه من فريد جُمانِ
حِكَمٌ هي الدُّرُّ المُصَفى لو ترى ===عينٌ ويسمعُ من لهُ أُذُنانِ


ثم قال نقلا عن بكر أبو زيد/ ابن القيم حياته و آثاره


و الخلاصة أن هذا الكتاب من أعظم كتبه و أجلها

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة /وكتاب الكامل للمبرد،/ وكتاب البيان والتبيين للجاحظ/، وكتاب النوادر لأبي علي القالي 





قال ابن خلدون/ المقدمة
....ثم إنهم إذا أرادوا حد هذا الفن قالوا: الأدب هو حفظ أشعار العرب وأخبارها والأخذ من كل علم بطرف يريدون من علوم اللسان أو العلوم الشرعية من حيث متونها فقط، وهي القرآن والحديث. إذ لا مدخل لغير ذلك من العلوم في كلام العرب إلا ما ذهب إليه المتأخرون عند كلفهم بصناعة البديع من التورية في أشعارهم وترسلهم بالاصطلاحات العلمية، فاحتاج صاحب هذا الفن حينئذ إلى معرفة اصطلاحات العلوم، ليكون قائماً على فهمها.
وسمعنا من شيوخنا في مجالس التعليم أن أصول هذا الفن وأركانه أربعة دواوين وهي: أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة وكتاب الكامل للمبرد، وكتاب البيان والتبيين للجاحظ، وكتاب النوادر لأبي علي القالي البغدادي. وما سوى هذه الأربعة فتبع لها وفروع عنها.


قال الشيخ الخضير حفظه الله/سلسلة كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته


....إلى أن قال: "وأركانه أربعة دواوين هي: (أدب الكاتب) هو قال: (الكُتاب) لابن قتيبة، وهذا كتاب نفيس لا يستغنى عنه، وكتاب (الكامل) للمبرد -أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة طبع مراراً، طبعه الشيخ محي الدين عبد الحميد، وطبعه أيضاً محب الدين الخطيب، وطبع على هوامش كتب كثيرة، طبعت قديماً من غير عناية؛ لكن طبعة الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب جيدة، أيضاً طبعة الدالي طبعة محققة، وهي متأخرة، وكتاب (الكامل) للمبرد، طبع مراراً، ومن أنفس طبعاته الطبعة التي شارك في إخراجها الشيخ أحمد شاكر، مطبعة الحلبي.
كتاب (البيان والتبيين) للجاحظ، كتاب (النوادر) لأبي علي القالي، يعني النوادر، ومعه (الأمالي) وذيوله و(التنبيه) وما سوى هذه الأربع فتبع لها وفروع عنها".
===
كتاب البيان و التبيين حققه عبد السلام محمد هارون / دار الجيل

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الإعتصام/ الشاطبي

قال الشيخ مشهور حسن حفظه الله قي مقدمة التحقيق:
أجمع مترجمو الشاطبي و الباحثون و لا سيما في من ألف في البدع على مدح كتاب ( الإعتصام)
و ركز المتأخرون على فكرة أن الشاطبي هو الإمام الذي أصل و قعد البدعة من ناحية أصولية و ربط ذلك بالجوانب الإصلاحية و هذه شذرات من كلامهم:


قال عنه أحمد بابا رحمه الله:


له تأليف كبير نفيس في الحوادث و البدع في غاية الإجادة


و قال محمد بن مخلوف:


و بالجملة فقدره في العلوم فوق ما يذكر......و تأليفه في الحوادث و البدع في غاية الإجادة


قال الشيخ أحمد بن حجر آل بوطامي:


من تلك المؤلفات التي في البدع و أحسنها ( الإعتصام)..........
====
قال الشيخ مشهور:


....الإعلام بمخالفات الموافقات و الإعتصام لناصر بن حمد الفهد, وهو دراسة جادة و قيمة لمخالفات الشاطبي في التوحيد , ولا سيما في تأويل الصفات.....و مسألة التحسين و التقبيح العقليين....

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

جلاء الأفهام ( بكسر أو فتح الجيم)/ ابن القيم


قال الشيخ مشهور حسن في مقدمة تحقيق الكتاب:


هو كتاب فرد في معناه , لم أسبق إلى مثله في كثرة فوائده و غزارتها/ زاد المعاد


مخبر الكتاب فوق الوصف/ زاد المعاد


أتينا فيه من الفوائد بما يساوي أدناها رحلة مما لا يوجد في غيره/بدائع الفوائد


و في الجملة فأحسنها و أكثرها فوائد جلاء الأفهام/ السخاوي / القول البديع


هو جليل في معناه /السخاوي / القول البديع

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

بداية السول في تفضيل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم /العز بن عبد السلام 
قال الألباني /مقدمة التحقيق
الوجه الثاني: أنها رسالة لطيفة جدا جمع فيها المؤلف رحمه الله أكثر من أربعين فضيلة من فضائل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم , و ما أكثرها و قد استقصاها السيوطي في (الخصائص الكبرى) في ثلاث مجلدات ,قسم كبير منها من( دلائل النبوة) لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني , و (دلائل النبوة) للإمام البيهقي 
و في هذه الكتب الثلاثة و بخاصة الأول منها كثير من الأحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة بخلاف رسالة المؤلف هذه فإنها نخبة ممتازة ليس فيها -بفضل الله - ما يمكن القطع بضعفه بل جله إن لم أقل كله صحيح ثابت , وهي ميزة قلما تتحقق في كتاب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الآداب الشرعية/ ابن مفلح
قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله/ المدخل المفصل لمذهب الإمام أحمد وتخريجات الأصحاب
وأما التأليف استقلالاً فللحنابلة فضل فيها، ولو لم يكن منها إلا مؤلفات الشمس " ابن مفلح " ت سنة (763 هـ) فيها، وقد طبع منها: " الآداب الشرعية الكبرى " في ثلاثة أجزاء، وأتى فيها بنفائس العلم وغرر النقول، وحقق فيها ودقق
قال الشيخ العثيمين /لقاء الباب المفتوح
وفي الآداب الشرعية في الجزء الأول لـ ابن مفلح أحد تلاميذ شيخ الإسلام فصول جيدة جيدة جيدة، ينبغي للهيئات أن تطلع عليها، وتنظر كيف يعامل السلف الصالح ، أو كيف يتعاملون مع أهل المنكر والتاركين للمعروف.


قال محققا الكتاب/ الشيخين الأرنؤوط و عمر القيام:


و هو كتاب جليل القدر حافل بالعلم النافع القائم على الأصول الصحيحة و الفهوم السديدة.....

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

تقديس الأشخاص في الفكر الصوفي/محمد أحمد لوح

جاء في أول صفحة من الكتاب:
هذا الكتاب في الاصل رسالة علمية تقدم بها الباحث إلى قسم العقيدة في الدراسات العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة
و نوقش من قبل اللجنة العلمية المكونة من أصحاب الفضيلة الدكاترة:


صالح بن سعد السحيمي
أحمد عطية الغامدي
عطية عتيق الزهراني


و منح الباحث بها درجة الماجستير بتقدير ممتاز


مع الإيصاء بطبع الرسالة و تداولها

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

دراساتٌ لأسلوبِ القرآنِ الكريمِ/ الشيخ محمد عبدالخالق عضيمة


قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد/ معجم المناهي اللفظية
...... ومنه مرورها في مقدمة الشيخ محمد عبدالخالق عضيمة - رحمه الله تعالى - لكتابه النفيس : (( من أساليب القرآن الكريم )) ولا نشك أنها عبارة درج بها القلم دون اعتقاد لمؤداها المتبادر : صنع ، بمعنى : خلق ، فالله يتجاوز عنَّا وعنه .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

افعال الرسول/ محمد سليمان الأشقر


قال الشيخ مشهور في شرح الورقات:
أما المحددثون فقد ألف غير واحد في هذا الباب و من أوعب و أمتن و أجود ما كتب في هذا الباب كتاب للأستاذ محمد سليمان الأشقر( افعال الرسول) و هو مطبوع

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

القواعد الفقهية/ للحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي


قال الشيخ الخضير/شرح سنن الترمذي


ومن أراد أن يقتصر على الأشباه النظائر وينظر في هذه القواعد، ويلخص عليها بعض ما يتخرج من هذه القواعد و الفوائد التي تستنبط من هذه القواعد والفروع لهذه القواعد ,يستفيد فائدة كبيرة
وإذا ضم إلى ذلك القواعد لابن رجب وهو كتاب نفيس لا يستغني عنه طالب علم، قواعد فقهية ومعروفة ومطبوعة وعلى كل قاعدة فروع كثيرة أحياناً عشرين فرع عشرة فروع، ثلاثين فرع، يستفيد منها طالب العلم...

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

هذه روابط تحميل الكتب التي اشار اليها الاخ طارق حفظه الله في موضوعه الماتع النافع ان شاء الله

شرح عمدة الأحكام / ابن دقيق العيد/إحكام الأحكام شرح عمدة الأحكام 
تحميل الكتاب
الصَّارِمُ المُنْكِي في الرَّدِّ عَلَى السُّبْكِي/شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الهادي الحنبلي (المتوفى : 744هـ)
تحميل الكتاب
جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبري/أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري (224 - 310)
تحميل الكتاب
درء تعارض العقل والنقل ونقض التأسيس/ ابن تيمية
تحميل الكتاب
الفروق اللغوية /لأبي هلال العسكري
تحميل الكتاب
التمهيد / الحافظ ابن عبد البر
تحميل الكتاب
إغاثة اللهفان من ( في)مصائد الشيطان
تحميل الكتاب
أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة
تحميل الكتاب
كتاب الكامل للمبرد
تحميل الكتاب
كتاب البيان والتبيين للجاحظ
تحميل الكتاب
كتاب النوادر لأبي علي القالي 
تحميل الكتاب
الإعتصام/ الشاطبي
تحميل الكتاب
جلاء الأفهام ( بكسر أو فتح الجيم)/ ابن القيم
تحميل الكتاب
بداية السول في تفضيل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم /العز بن عبد السلام 
تحميل الكتاب
الآداب الشرعية/ ابن مفلح
تحميل الكتاب
تقديس الأشخاص في الفكر الصوفي/محمد أحمد لوح
تحميل الكتاب
دراساتٌ لأسلوبِ القرآنِ الكريمِ/ الشيخ محمد عبدالخالق عضيمة
تحميل الكتاب
افعال الرسول/ محمد سليمان الأشقر
تحميل الكتاب

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

القواعد الفقهية/ للحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي
تحميل الكتاب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> القواعد الفقهية/ للحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي
> تحميل الكتاب


جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر و ننتظر منك المزيد==========





الأَخطار على المراجع العلمية لأَئمة السلف/الشيخ عثمان بن عبد القادر الصافي الطرابلسي
قال الشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد/ التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني في التفسير


وكتاب الشيخ عثمان بن عبد القادر الصافي الطرابلسي, وعنوانه: ((الأَخطار على المراجع العلمية لأَئمة السلف)) دراسة تمهيدية تهدف إلى المحافظة على التراث العلمي الإِسلامي, والتحذير من العبث به, على ضوء وجهة نظر في كتابَي: ((مختصر تفسير ابن كثير)), و ((صفوة التفاسير)) للشيخ علي الصابوني . طبعت على الراقمة في (82) صفحة عام 1403 هـ . وهي رسالة علمية جديرة بالاهتمام, لأَن الردود المذكورة إِن كانت في قضايا عينية للتدليل على التحريف و . . . فإِن هذا الكتيب يقتلع الموضوع من أَساس فكرة الاختصار والتصفية, بعيدة عن ضوابطها العلمية, والآداب التأْليفية الشرعية . هذه الردود تتعلق بالكتب الثلاثة: ((صفوة التفاسير)), ((مختصر تفسير ابن جرير الطبري)), ((مختصر تفسير ابن كثير))

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر و ننتظر منك المزيد==========
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الأَخطار على المراجع العلمية لأَئمة السلف/الشيخ عثمان بن عبد القادر الصافي الطرابلسي
> قال الشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد/ التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني في التفسير
> 
> ...


تحميل الكتاب

وجزاك اخي طارق

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مقاصد المكلفين /عمر بن سليمان الأشقر 





قال  الشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد/ معجم المناهي اللفظية
.......و قد نبَّه على ذلك جمع من الكاتبين منهم : أنور الجندي ، في كتابه : الأخطاء الشائعة .
وعمر بن سليمان الأشقر ، في كتابه الماتع : مقاصد المكلفين 
====
طبع الكتاب في جزأين: النيات في العبادات و الإخلاص / دار السلام

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أبا عبد البر ، موضوع طيب جدًّا ، واصل بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاك الله خيرًا يا أبا عبد البر ، موضوع طيب جدًّا ، واصل بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .


جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر و رفع قدرك و أثابك الجنة

======
اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة اصحاب الجحيم/ شيخ الإسلام


قال أحمد الغماري/ إقامة الدليل على حرمة التمثيل
...........والاحاديت المتعددة التي افردها ابن تيمة بكتابه .((اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة اصحاب الجحيم )), وهو من نفائس الكتب ,يتعين على كل مؤمن قراءته حتى يحذر هذه البلية العظمى و الرزية الكبرى ,التي ابتلى بها اكثر المسلمين ,فذهبت بدين الاكثرين منهم ,ورجعت بهم الى جاهليتهم الأولى, و لا مفر من قضاء الله و قدره , عصمنا الله بمنه و فضله آمين/ انتهى




و إنما أتيت بهذه الشهادة لأن الغماري من أشد الأعداء لشيخ الإسلام ,  و قد جمع الشيخ مصطفى اليوسفي فضائح الغماري في كتاب 


و الحق ما شهدت به الأعداء
=== 
حقق الكتاب الشيخ ناصر العقل


======
إصلا ح المنطق لابن السكيت
قال الشيخ مشهور /معجم المصنفات الواردة في الفتح/63
سمي ب( ابن السكيت )لأنه كثير السكوت, طويل الصمت , كما قال ابن كلخان في وفايات الأعيان 
مدح كتابه هذا غير و احد من العلماء : في وفايات الأعيان , أن بعض العلماء قال ( ما عبر على جسر بغداد كتاب في اللغة مثل ( إصلاح المنطق )
و قال فيه المبرد : ما رأيت للبغداديين كتابا أحسن من كتاب ابن السكيت في المنطق
وجاء في السير : قيل كتاب إصلاح المنطق كتاب بلا خطبة , و كتاب أدب الكاتب خطبة بلا كتاب.


====
قال الذهبي (إصْلاَحُ المَنْطِقِ) كِتَابٌ نَفِيْسٌ مَشْكُوْرٌ فِي اللُّغَةِ 
===
 رتبه و هذبه و حذف منه التكرار الشيخ العبكري الحنبلي/ و قد طبع الكتاب في مجلدين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثريمن أباطيل/عبد الرحمن المعلمي


قال الشيخ الالباني / مقدمة شرح الطحاوية لابن أبي العز
...و تجد بعض الأمثلة منها مع الرد عليه فيها عند الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله في كتابه الفذ (التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من أباطيل)

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

جزاك الله خيرا ، نتابع باهتمام ، شكر الله لك..

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> مقاصد المكلفين /عمر بن سليمان الأشقر 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قال  الشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد/ معجم المناهي اللفظية
> .......و قد نبَّه على ذلك جمع من الكاتبين منهم : أنور الجندي ، في كتابه : الأخطاء الشائعة .
> وعمر بن سليمان الأشقر ، في كتابه الماتع : مقاصد المكلفين 
> ...


تحميل الكتاب

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر و رفع قدرك و أثابك الجنة
> 
> ======
> اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة اصحاب الجحيم/ شيخ الإسلام
> 
> 
> قال أحمد الغماري/ إقامة الدليل على حرمة التمثيل
> ...........والاحاديت المتعددة التي افردها ابن تيمة بكتابه .((اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة اصحاب الجحيم )), وهو من نفائس الكتب ,يتعين على كل مؤمن قراءته حتى يحذر هذه البلية العظمى و الرزية الكبرى ,التي ابتلى بها اكثر المسلمين ,فذهبت بدين الاكثرين منهم ,ورجعت بهم الى جاهليتهم الأولى, و لا مفر من قضاء الله و قدره , عصمنا الله بمنه و فضله آمين/ انتهى
> 
> ...


اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة اصحاب الجحيم/ شيخ الإسلام
تحميل الكتاب
إصلا ح المنطق لابن السكيت
تحميل الكتاب

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثريمن أباطيل/عبد الرحمن المعلمي
> 
> 
> قال الشيخ الالباني / مقدمة شرح الطحاوية لابن أبي العز
> ...و تجد بعض الأمثلة منها مع الرد عليه فيها عند الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله في كتابه الفذ (التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من أباطيل)


تحميل الكتاب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الجامع لآداب الراوي وأخلاق السامع/الخطيب البغدادي





قال الشيخ الخضير/شرح كتاب اختصار علوم الحديث للحافظ ابن كثير 


يقول: "ألف الخطيب البغدادي في ذلك كتاباً سماه: "الجامع لآداب الراوي وأخلاق السامع" وهو كتاب نفيس مطبوع في مجلدين طبعات متعددة، ولعل من أجودها طبعة محمد عجاج الخطيب، طبع قبل ذلك بتحقيق محمد رأفت سعيد، وتحقيق محمود الطحان، لكن طبعة عجاج الخطيب أجودها.

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> الجامع لآداب الراوي وأخلاق السامع/الخطيب البغدادي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قال الشيخ الخضير/شرح كتاب اختصار علوم الحديث للحافظ ابن كثير 
> 
> 
> يقول: "ألف الخطيب البغدادي في ذلك كتاباً سماه: "الجامع لآداب الراوي وأخلاق السامع" وهو كتاب نفيس مطبوع في مجلدين طبعات متعددة، ولعل من أجودها طبعة محمد عجاج الخطيب، طبع قبل ذلك بتحقيق محمد رأفت سعيد، وتحقيق محمود الطحان، لكن طبعة عجاج الخطيب أجودها.


تحميل الكتاب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الصحاح في اللغة / الجوهري


قال الشيخ الخضير/شرح كتاب اختصار علوم الحديث للحافظ ابن كثير/ غريب ألفاظ الحديث
مما ينبغي أن يعتنى به كتاب تذهيب اللغة للأزهري، هذا كتاب من أهم المهمات في الباب، وليس مؤلفه بمعصوم، لكنه كتاب قديم، ومؤلفه إمام، كتب أبي عبيد أيضاً ينبغي أن يعتنى بها، وهنا أذكر: "وأجلُّ كتاب يوجد فيه مجامع ذلك :كتاب (الصحاح) للجوهري"
 الصحاح للجوهري كتاب قيم ونفيس، واحتذي، و أُلف بعده كتب سلكت مسلكه، ، لكن لا يسلم من أوهام

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> الصحاح في اللغة / الجوهري
> 
>  
> 
> قال الشيخ الخضير/شرح كتاب اختصار علوم الحديث للحافظ ابن كثير/ غريب ألفاظ الحديث
> مما ينبغي أن يعتنى به كتاب تذهيب اللغة للأزهري، هذا كتاب من أهم المهمات في الباب، وليس مؤلفه بمعصوم، لكنه كتاب قديم، ومؤلفه إمام، كتب أبي عبيد أيضاً ينبغي أن يعتنى بها، وهنا أذكر: "وأجلُّ كتاب يوجد فيه مجامع ذلك :كتاب (الصحاح) للجوهري"
>  الصحاح للجوهري كتاب قيم ونفيس، واحتذي، و أُلف بعده كتب سلكت مسلكه، ، لكن لا يسلم من أوهام


تحميل الكتاب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

توضيح الأفكار/الصنعاني



قال الشيخ الخضير / سلسلة: كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته
(توضيح الأفكار) للصنعاني، كتاب نفيس يحتاج إليه طالب العلم،


و قال أيضا:
كتب الشيخ عبد الوهاب و شروحاتها
يبدأ الطالب بمختصرات شيخ الإسلام الإمام المجدد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمه الله-، مثل (الأصول الثلاثة، والقواعد الأربع، وكشف الشبهات، والتوحيد) وما كتب عليها من شروح، وما سجل عليها من دروس، فينبغي لطالب العلم أن يعنى بها، ويحضر الدروس التي تقام لشرحها، فيبدأ بالأصول الثلاثة والقواعد الأربع وكشف الشبهات، والتوحيد، شروح كتاب التوحيد لأهمية الموضوعات التي طرقها الشيخ -رحمه الله تعالى-، مثل تيسير العزيز الحميد، وفتح المجيد، وقرة عيون الموحدين، وإبطال التنديد، وشروح المشايخ المعاصرين، كالشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين والفوزان، وغيرهم، المقروءة والمسموعة، فطالب العلم عليه أن يعنى بها عناية فائقة.




و قال أيضا


شرح الواسطية/التنبيهات السنية


الواسطية شرحت شروح كثيرة، منها للشيخ عبد العزيز بن ناصر بن رشيد توفي -رحمه الله-، وكتابه من أنفس الشروح وأقدمها


و قال :


نونية ابن القيم
"النونية" لابن القيم كتاب نفيس فيه عقيدة السلف، وحُقق في أربع رسائل ماجستير في قسم العقيدة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود، ثم طبع أخيرا في أربعة أجزاء.

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> توضيح الأفكار/الصنعاني
> 
> 
> 
> قال الشيخ الخضير / سلسلة: كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته
> (توضيح الأفكار) للصنعاني، كتاب نفيس يحتاج إليه طالب العلم،
> 
> 
> و قال أيضا:
> ...


توضيح الأفكار/الصنعاني

تحميل  الكتاب

كتب  الشيخ عبد الوهاب و شروحاتها

تحميل   كتب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب

شرح  الواسطية/التنبيهات السنية

تحميل  الكتاب

نونية  ابن القيم

تحميل الكتاب

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاكم الله خيرا  متابعون  ولكن أحب أن أنبه على أمر هام لطالب العلم وهو :  ليس معنى أن العلماء نصحوا بمثل هذه الكتب أن يقرأها الطالب بغير منهجية فليس من المعقول مثلا أن يبدأ الطالب بقراءة المحلى والمغنى والتمهيد ونحوها، هذه الطريقة لا يمكن أن تنتج طالب علم أو عالما. وإنما يقرأ هذه الكتب وحدها ويترك الترقى من المتون وأخصر شروحها فما فوقها أحد رجلين :   1- من يتخبط فى الطلب وليس له شيخ يوجهه أو صاحب ينصحه .  2- من يحب أن يصرف وجوه الناس إليه فتجده مثلا يقول فى الملإ : هذه المسألة قال فيها ابن حزم فى المحلى كذا أو ابن قدامة فى المغنى أو النووى فى المجموع ونحو ذلك فيقول الناس: هذا عالم . وهو فى حقيقة أمره ملفق يأخذ مسألة من هنا وأخرى من هناك وينتهى أمره إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه والله المستعان.  وأما أن يقرأ الطالب فى هذه الكتب وأمثالها بجانب دراسته المنهجية بحيث لا تعوقه فى دراسته فلا بأس به والله أعلم .  وقد أردت التنبيه فقط خوفا من أن يظن بعض الطلبة أن معنى تقريظ العلماء كتابا معينا أن يبدأ هو به دراسته والله الموفق .  متابعون وما زلنا ننتظر المزيد ، جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاكم الله خيرا  متابعون  ولكن أحب أن أنبه على أمر هام لطالب العلم وهو :  ليس معنى أن العلماء نصحوا بمثل هذه الكتب أن يقرأها الطالب بغير منهجية فليس من المعقول مثلا أن يبدأ الطالب بقراءة المحلى والمغنى والتمهيد ونحوها، هذه الطريقة لا يمكن أن تنتج طالب علم أو عالما. وإنما يقرأ هذه الكتب وحدها ويترك الترقى من المتون وأخصر شروحها فما فوقها أحد رجلين :   1- من يتخبط فى الطلب وليس له شيخ يوجهه أو صاحب ينصحه .  2- من يحب أن يصرف وجوه الناس إليه فتجده مثلا يقول فى الملإ : هذه المسألة قال فيها ابن حزم فى المحلى كذا أو ابن قدامة فى المغنى أو النووى فى المجموع ونحو ذلك فيقول الناس: هذا عالم . وهو فى حقيقة أمره ملفق يأخذ مسألة من هنا وأخرى من هناك وينتهى أمره إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه والله المستعان.  وأما أن يقرأ الطالب فى هذه الكتب وأمثالها بجانب دراسته المنهجية بحيث لا تعوقه فى دراسته فلا بأس به والله أعلم .  وقد أردت التنبيه فقط خوفا من أن يظن بعض الطلبة أن معنى تقريظ العلماء كتابا معينا أن يبدأ هو به دراسته والله الموفق .  متابعون وما زلنا ننتظر المزيد ، جزاكم الله خيرا .


جزاك الله خيرا توضيح في محله
=========

سبيل الرشاد في هدي خير العباد/ تقي الدين الهلالي

قال الشيخ مشهور في تحقيق الكتاب 




قالوا عن الكتاب:
قال الهلالي
هذه نعمة عظيمة كنت أتمناها على الله منذ عشرات السنين


الغرض من تأليف هذا الكتاب إقامة البراهين على وجوب اتباع الكتاب و السنة و ترك التفرق و التحزب بشكل مذاهب أو طرائق أو أحزاب




أنا الآن أؤلف كتابا سميته ( سبيل الرشاد ) إن يسر الله إتمامه و طبعه فسيغني كل مؤمن  حنيف عن غيره من كتب الوعظ , فأدعو الله أن يعينني على إتمامه و نشره


قال الشيخ حماد الأنصاري


كان الهلالي سلفي العقيدة لو قرأت كتابه في التوحيد ( يعني سبيل الرشاد) لعلمت منه أنه لا يعرف في التوحيد الذي في القرآن مثله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

النقض على بشر المريسي الجهمي/ الرد على الجهمية/ عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي


قال الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس/تاريخ تدوين العقيدة السلفية:


قال ابن القيم عن كتابي الدارمي/اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية على غزو المعطلة والجهمية




وكتاباه من أجل الكتب المصنفة في السنة وأنفعها وينبغي لكل طالب سنة مراده الوقوف على ما كان عليه الصحابة والتابعون والأئمة أن يقرأ كتابيه
 و كان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله يوصي بهذين الكتابين أشد الوصية ويعظمهما جدا وفيهما من تقرير التوحيد والأسماء والصفات بالعقل والنقل ما ليس في غيرهما

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الإيمان/ شيخ الإسلام


قال الألباني/ الصحيحة:
، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
رحمه الله تعالى في كتاب " الإيمان " ( ص 305 طبع المكتب الإسلامي ) .
" و الرد إلى الله و رسوله في مسألة الإسلام و الإيمان يوجب أن كلا من الاسمين و إن كان مسماه واجبا ، و لا يستحق أحد الجنة إلا بأن يكون مؤمنا مسلما ، فالحق في ذلك ما بينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث جبريل ، فجعل الدين و أهله ثلاث طبقات : أولها الإسلام ، و أوسطها الإيمان ، و أعلاها الإحسان ،
و من وصل إلى العليا ، فقد وصل إلى التي تليها ، فالمحسن مؤمن ، و المؤمن مسلم و أما المسلم فلا يجب أن يكون مؤمنا " .
و من شاء بسط الكلام على هذه المسألة مع التحقيق الدقيق فليرجع إلى الكتاب المذكور ، فإنه خير ما ألف في هذا الموضوع 


وقال أيضا:
الروض الباسم في الذب عن سنة أبي القاسم/ ابن الوزير اليماني


أورد الإمام ابن الوزير اليماني في كتابه القيم " الروض الباسم في الذب عن سنة أبي القاسم...


=========
إثبات إمامة أبي بكر/ابن زنجويه


قال الشيخ: عبد السلام بن برجس/ تاريخ تدوين العقيدةالسلفية:


هو من أجل الكتب في الرد على انحرافات الرافضة


و الكتاب موجود منه نسخة خطية يعمل عليها أحد طلبة العلم فيما نقل لي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخي أبا عبد البر

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

سبيل الرشاد في هدي خير العباد/ تقي الدين الهلالي
تحميل الكتاب

النقض على بشر المريسي الجهمي/ عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي 


تحميل الكتاب






 / الرد على الجهمية/ عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي

 تحميل الكتاب

الإيمان/ شيخ الإسلام


 تحميل الكتاب

الروض الباسم في الذب عن سنة أبي القاسم/ ابن الوزير اليماني

تحميل الكتاب الجزء1



 تحميل الكتاب الجزء2




إثبات إمامة أبي بكر/ابن زنجويه






 لم اعثر على الكتاب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أعلام الحديث/ الخطابي
قال الشيخ مشهور حسن/ معجم مؤلفات الفتح:


و هو شرح نفيس عل صحيح البخاري ألفه بعد فراغه من كتاب معالم السنن, في مجلد واحد بعد إلحاح أهل بلخ , و قد أكمل محمد التيمي ما تركه الخطابي و ناقش الأوهام التي وقع فيها الخطابي
========
و قال :


الأفراد/الدارقطني


قال السخاوي/ فتح المغيث:
 و كتاب الدارقطني حافل في مئة جزء


قال ابن كثير / البداية و النهاية: 
و كتاب الأفراد الذي لا يفهمه فضلا أن ينظمه إلا من هو من الحفاظ و الأفراد و الأئمة النقاد/انتهى


و قد رتب الأفراد على الأطراف أبو الفضل محمد بن طاهر المقدسي و سماه أطراف الغرائب و الأفراد


قال الشيخ الخضير:
أطرافه لابن طاهر حُقِّقت تحقيقاً علمياً برسائل يُحرص عليها.


=========
و قال:
شرح المهذب /النووي:
هذا الكتاب من أجل كتب النووي و أنفسها 
وصل فيه النووي إلى أثناء باب الربا و أكمله السبكي (وصل فيه باب المصراة و الرد بالعيب) و أتمه الشيخ المطيعي




قال ابن كثير / البداية و النهاية:


ومما لم يتممه ولو كمل لم يكن له نظير في بابه: شرح المهذب الذي سماه المجموع، وصل فيه إلى كتاب الربا، فأبدع فيه وأجاد وأفاد، وأحسن الانتقاد، وحرر الفقه فيه في المذهب وغيره، وحرر الحديث على ما ينبغي، والغريب واللغة وأشياء مهمة لا توجد إلا فيه , ولا أعرف في كتب الفقه أحسن منه، على أنه محتاج إلى أشياء كثيرة تزاد فيه وتضاف إليه

----------


## عادل ديدو

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاك الله خيرا ، نتابع باهتمام ، شكر الله لك..


الأخ الحمراني جزاك الله خيراوكتب لك الأجر  لم أطلع على مشاركتك إلا الآن فعذرا

الأخ أبو أميمة جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك وكتب لك الأجر

الأخ الحملاوي جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر

الأخ عادل جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر

=============
الاعتبار في معرفة الناسخ والمنسوخ من الآثار/ أبو بكر محمد بن موسى بن عثمان الحازمي الهمداني، زين الدين (المتوفى : 584هـ)
قال الشيخ الخضير / شرح الورقات
.....و لا بد أن يكون أيضاً عالماً بناسخ الحديث ومنسوخه، وألفت فيه الكتب، 
و من أنفس ما ألف في هذا الباب (الاعتبار في معرفة الناسخ والمنسوخ من الآثار للحازمي)، وهذا كتاب نفيس ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يعنى به
=====
(إ)أعلام الموقعين/ ابن القيم
قال الشيخ الخضير / شرح الورقات
 من ابتلي بالفتيا وتعينت عليه فعليه بالورع، وعليه بصدق اللجأ إلى الله -سبحانه وتعالى- أن يعينه ويسدده ويوفقه للصواب، وعليه –أيضاً- بقراءة ما يعينه إلى معرفة آداب المفتي وشروطه.
ومن أهم ما كتب في ذلك الكتاب الجامع النافع الماتع (إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين) لابن القيم-رحمه الله تعالى
===
قال الشيخ مشهور/ تحقيق الإعلام
قال الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا/مجلة المنار:
لم يؤلف مثله أحد من المسلمين في حكمة التشريع و مسائل الإجتهاد و التقليد و الفتوى و ما يتعلق بذلك , كبيان الرأي الصحيح و الفاسد و القياس الصحيح و الفاسد و مسائل الحيل و غير ذلك من الفوائد التي لا يستغني  عن معرفتها عالم من علماء الإسلام

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أوضح البيان فيما ثبت في السنة في قيام رمضان/ الشيخ نسيب الرفاعي 
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله/ الضعيفة
( فائدة ) دل حديث عائشة وحديث جابر على مشروعية صلاة التراويح مع الجماعة ، وعلى أنها إحدى عشرة ركعة مع الوتر .
وللأستاذ نسيب الرفاعي رسالة نافعة في تأييد ذلك اسمها " أوضح البيان فيما ثبت في السنة في قيام رمضان " فننصح بالاطلاع عليها من شاء الوقوف على الحقيقة .

----------


## محمد فتحي سعيد

ما اسم الدار الطابعة للكتاب ؟

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الأوسط من السنن والإجماع والاختلاف/ : أبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم بن المنذر النيسابوري (المتوفى : 318هـ)

قال مشهور حسن/ معجم المصنفات الواردة في  الفتح: 
و هو تحفة ثمينة عديمة النظير في عالم الفقه المقارن كما قال الشيخ حماد الأنصاري في تقريظه له
حققه  أبو حماد صغير أحمد بن محمد حنيف صدرت أجزاء منه عن دار طيبة سنة 1405 , يسر الله إتمامه و نشره بخير لتعم الفائدة منه

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

جزى الله خيرا كل من شارك في الموضوع
*******
 تحفة المودود بأحكام المولود/ابن القيم
قال ابن القيم:
 وهذا كتاب قصدنا فيه ذكر أحكام المولود المتعلقة به بعد ولادته ما دام صغيرا من عقيقته وأحكامها وحلق رأسه وتسميته وختانه وبوله وثقب أذنه وأحكام تربيته وأطواره من حين كونه نطفة إلى مستقره في الجنة أو النار 


فجاء كتابا نافعا في معناه مشتملا من الفوائد على ما لا يكاد يوجد بسواه من نكت بديعة من التفسير وأحاديث تدعو  الحاجة إلى معرفتها وعللها والجمع بين مختلفها ومسائل فقهية لا يكاد الطالب يظفر بها وفوائد حكمية تشتد الحاجة إلى العلم بها فهو كتاب ممتع لقارئه معجب للناظر فيه يصلح للمعاش والمعاد ويحتاج إلى مضمونه كل من وهب له شيء من الأولاد ومن الله أستمد السداد وأسأله التوفيق لسبل الرشاد انه كريم جواد وسميته 
 تحفة المودود بأحكام المولود 


فائدة:
قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله:
و قد ذكر الأستاذ عبد القادر في مقدمته سبب تصنيف المؤلف لهذا الكتاب إذ وجد تحت عنوان الأصل ما نصه:


هو أن الله عز و جل رزق ابن الصنف برهان الدين مولودا و لم يكن عند والده في ذلك الوقت ما يقدمه لولده من متاع الدنيا , فصنف هذا الكتاب و أعطاه إياه و قال له : أتحفك بهذا الكتاب إذ لم يكن عندي شيء من الدنيا أعطيك

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مناقب الشافعي/  السنن الكبرى/ البيهقي
قال النووي / المجموع شرح المهذب
وقد أكثر العلماء من المصنفات في مناقب الشافعي رحمه الله وأحواله من المتقدمين كداود الظاهرى وآخرين: ومن المتأخرين كالبيهقي وخلائق لا يحصون ومن أحسنها تصنيف البيهقي وهو مجلدتان مشتملتان على نفائس من كل فن


قال الذهبي/ السير:
 فَتصَانِيفُ البَيْهَقِيّ عَظِيْمَةُ الْقدر، غزِيْرَةُ الفَوَائِد، قلَّ مَنْ جَوَّد تَوَالِيفَهُ مِثْل الإِمَام أَبِي بَكْرٍ، فَيَنْبَغِي لِلْعَالِمِ أَنْ يَعتَنِي بِهَؤُلاَءِ سِيمَا(سُننَه الكَبِيْر)وَقَد   قَدِمَ قَبْلَ مَوْته بِسَنَة أَوْ أَكْثَر إِلَى نَيْسَابُوْرَ، وَتَكَاثر عَلَيْهِ الطلبَةُ، وَسَمِعُوا مِنْهُ كُتُبهُ، وَجُلِبَتْ إِلَى العِرَاقِ وَالشَّام وَالنَّوَاحِي، وَاعْتَنَى بِهَا الحَافِظُ أَبُو القَاسِمِ الدِّمَشْقِيّ، وَسَمِعَهَا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ البَيْهَقِيّ، وَنقلَهَا إِلَى دِمَشْقَ هُوَ وَأَبُو الحَسَنِ المُرَادِيّ.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مختصر سنن أبي داود/ الحافظ عبد العظيم بن عبد القوي المنذري
 تَهْذِيْبُ سُنَنِ أَبِي دَاودَ وَإيضاحِ مُشكِلاتِهِ/ ابن قيّم الجوزية




قال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير/ مقارنة بين شروح كتب السنة الستة
من أنفس ما كتب على السنن –سنن أبي داود- المختصر للمنذري، والتهذيب لابن القيم
 وهذان الكتابان لا يكاد يستغني عنهما طالب علم، تهذيب السنن لابن القيم أشبه ما يكون بكتب العلل، مؤلفه كما هو معروف شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد ابن أبي بكر بن القيم الجوزية الإمام المحقق المحدث الفقيه المشهور المتوفى سنة إحدى وخمسين وسبعمائة، جاء في مقدمته من كلام ابن القيم -رحمه الله-: "وكان الإمام العلامة زكي الدين أبو محمد عبد العظيم المنذري -رحمه الله تعالى- قد أحسن في اختصاره وتهذيبه، وعزو أحاديثه، وإيضاح علله وتقريبه، فأحسن حتى لما يدع للإحسان موضعاً، وسبق حتى جاء من خلفه له تبعاً"، يقول: "لذلك جعلت كتابه من أفضل الزاد، واتخذته ذخيرةً ليوم المعاد، فهذبته نحو ما هذب هو به الأصل، وزدت عليه من الكلام على عللٍ سكت عنها، أو لم يكملها، والتعرض على تصحيح أحاديث لم يصححها، والكلام على متون مشكلة لم يفتح مقفلها، وزيادة في أحاديث صالحة في الباب لم يشر إليها"، يقول: "وبسطت الكلام على مواضع جليلة لعل الناظر المجتهد لا يجدها في كتابٍ سواه"، إلى أن قال: "فأنا أبرأ إلى الله من التعصب والحمية، وجعل سنة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تابعةً لآراء الرجال، منزلةً عليها مسوقةً إليها"
 الكتاب أشبه مثلما ذكرت أن يكون كتاب علل، يعلل الأحاديث ويستطرد ويطيل في ذلك، فهو إمام في هذا الباب، وأيضاً له تعليقات نفيسة في بعض المسائل الفقهية، وله أيضاً نفس طويل في بعض المسائل مثل طلاق الحائض، وطلاق الثلاث، وغير ذلك من المسائل بحثها في عشرات الصفحات، فهو مرجع في مثل هذه المسائل، لا يستغني عنه طالب علم، إضافةً إلى إمامة مؤلفه ورسوخ قدمه، وشدة اتباعه للنصوص، والله أعلم.

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

التاريخ الكبير / البخاري:


قال الشيخ الكتاني / الرسالة المستطرفة:


تاريخ البخاري الكبير جمع فيه أسامي من روى الحديث من زمن الصحابة إلى زمنه فبلغ عددهم قريبا من أربعين ألفا بين رجل و امرأة  و ضعيف و ثقة لكن جمع الحاكم من ظهر جرحه من جملة الأربعين ألفا فلم يزيدوا  على مائة و ستة و عشرين رجلا


ألفه و هو ابن ثمان عشرة سنة تجاه تجاه قبره صلى الله عليه و سلم في الليالي المقمرة 


و فيه قال التاج السبكي إنه لم يسبق إليه  ومن ألف بعده في التاريخ و الأسماء أو الكنى فعيال عليه 


قال الشخ الخضير:



هذا منْ خَيْر ما يَقْتَنِيهِ طالب العلم ، والمُبْتدئ قد لا يَسْتَفِيد منهُ الفائِدَة المَرْجُوَّة التي يَرْجُوها  ،  يبدأ بالتَّدريج ، يبدأ بالتَّقريب ، والكاشف والخُلاصة ؛ لأنَّ فائِدَتها قريبة ؛ أما التَّاريخ الكبير قد لا يَقِفْ على فَائِدَتها إلا طالب علم مُتَمَكِّنْ ، تَوارِيخ البُخاري كبيرُها وأوسَطُها ، وصَغِيرُها كُلّها طريقتها واحِدَة ؛ إلاَّ أنَّ التَّاريخ الكبير فيه أُلُوف مُؤلَّفة .


http://www.khudheir.com/****/1097

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عُمدةُ الأَحكامِ من كلامِ خيرِ الأَنامِ عليه الصلاةُ والسلامُ/ أبي محمد عبد الغني المقْدِسِيِّ الجُماعيليِّ الحنبليِّ

قال الشيخ الكتاني/ الرسالة المستطرفة:


و كتاب عمدة الأحكام عن سيد الأنام في جزئين لتقي الدين أبي محمد عبد الغني بن عبد الواحد بن علي بن سرور المقدسي الحنبلي, كتاب عز نظيره و هو الذي شرحه الحافظ المجتهد شيخ الإسلام ابن دقيق العيد , وابن مرزوق و سراج الدين بن الملقن الشافعي و المجد الفيروزابادي و غيرهم و شرح ابن الخطيب في خمس مجلدات
==
البداية و النهاية / ابن كثير


قال الشيخ الخضير / شرح كتاب اختصار علوم الحديث للحافظ ابن كثير
كتاب التاريخ المسمى: (البداية والنهاية) وهو من أجل كتب التاريخ وأوثقها، صاحبه إمام ثقة يعتمد عليه في النقل، إلا أن التواريخ تجمع، هم يذكرون الأسانيد، ويجعلون العهدة على الرواة، لكنه من أوثق التواريخ وأجلها وأنفعها وأنفسها.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الموافقات/ الشاطبي
قال الشيخ مشهور في مقدمة تحقيق الكتاب  نقلا عن كتاب الإبهاج بتطريج الديباج ( ترجمة الشاطبي):
 ألف تواليف نفيسة اشتملت على تحريرات للقواعد و تحقيق لمهمات الفوائد منها شرحه الجليل على الخلاصة في النحو في أسفار أربعة كبار لم يؤلف عليها مثله بحثا و تحقيقا فيما أعلم
وكتاب الموافقات في أصول الفقه سماه عنوان التعريف بأصول التكليف كتاب جليل القدر جدا لانظير له يدل على إمامته.....

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

البرهان/ الزركشي===الإتقا  / السيوطي
قال الشيخ الخضير/ مقدمة التفسير للسيوطي
علوم القرآن الذي نحن بصدد الحديث عنه تأخر التصنيف فيه، من أول من صنف فيه على سبيل جمع أكثر من فن من فنونه وإلا ففنونه موجودة مبثوثة في كتب العلم مشتركة بين علم الحديث، علم الرواية، وأيضاً علوم اللغة لا سيما البلاغة وما يتعلق بها، وهي أيضاً موجودة في كتب مباحث القرآن، موجود في كتب أصول الفقه، وتأخر التأليف المستقل الجامع لفنون علوم القرآن حتى ذكر السيوطي أن أول من ألف فيه جلال الدين البلقيني المتوفى سنة أربع وعشرين وثمانمائة،
 لكن هذا الكلام ليس بصحيح، ابن الجوزي ألف، وهو متوفى سنة سبع وتسعين وخمسمائة، الطوفي ألف، الزركشي ألف قبل البلقيني
الزركشي له كتاب من أعظم كتب علوم القرآن وهو البرهان، قبل البلقيني.
المقصود أن السيوطي يبدو أنه أول ما وقف وقف على كتاب البلقيني، وكتاب المرشد الوجيز لأبي شامة، وهناك أيضاً الإكسير للطوفي، وكتب كثيرة في علوم القرآن، ثم بعد ذلكم وقف على البرهان في علوم القرآن، وجمع هذه الكتب، وأضاف إليها ما وجده في غيرها في ثنايا الفنون الأخرى، فألف كتاباً اسمه: (التحبير في علم التفسير) ضمنه أكثر من مائة نوع من أنواع علوم القرآن، ثم بعد ذلكم ألف (الإتقان) وهو كتاب نفيس لا يستغني عنه طالب علم، جمع بعض الأنواع، ضم بعضها إلى بعض فخزلت عنده إلى الثمانين

----------


## أحمد عرفة أحمد

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم موضوع قيم يستحق المتابعة وياحبذا لو جمع فى ملف وورد لكان أجمل 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم موضوع قيم يستحق المتابعة وياحبذا لو جمع فى ملف وورد لكان أجمل 
> والله الموفق


جزاك الله خيرا
====




 النهج الأسمى في أسماء الله الحسنى/محمد الحمود النجدي


سئل فضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ / شرح الطحاوية 


ما هو أفضل كتاب شرح الأاسماء الحسنى و اعتنى بمعناها؟




فأجاب:
أحسن ما ألف في ذلك فيما أعلم كتاب النهج الاسمى لأحد طلبة العلم في الكويت محمد الحمود و هو من أنفع ما كتب في ذلك و يليه ما فرقه الشيخ عبد الرحمن ابن سعدي في كتبه من معاني الأسماء و الصفات


هنا شرح صوتي






====
شفاء العليل/ ابن القيم
 القضاء و القدر في ضوء الكتاب و السنة ومذاهب الناس فيه /عبد الرحمان المحمود
وسئل ما أفضل كتاب تكلم على القدر و تعريفه و مراتبه و جميع ما يتصل به


فأجاب:


أفضل كتاب شفاء العليل في مسائل القضاء و القدر و الحكمة و التعليل لابن القيم , ومن الكتب المعاصرة كتاب القدر للدكتور عبد الرحمن المحمود كتاب قرب فيه المسألة لطالب العلم فهو كتاب نافع في هذا الباب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كتب الموسوي للرد على الشيعة


سئل فضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ/ شرح الطحاوية
ما رأيكم بموسى الموسوي؟ قرأت له ردوداً على الإمامية وقيل إنَّهُ شيعي؟
هذا موسى الموسوي أحد الإمامية الرافضة، نَقَمَ ما على الخميني دعوته في ولاية الفقيه وفي بعض أمور السياسة فرحل إلى أمريكا وأنشأ له هناك داراً ومركزاً، وألَّفَ بعض الكتب باللغة الإنجليزية والبعض باللغة العربية، وبعض كتبه كـ: (الشيعة والتصحيح) و(التشيع والتشيع)، و(يا شيعة العالم استيقضوا) ونحو هذه الكتب مفيدة في الرّد على الشيعة وبيان أنَّ منهم من يردُّ عليهم من كتبهم وأنهم متناقضون، وأنَّ الحقّ ليس معهم وأنَّ عندهم من التناقض وعندهم من مخالفة ما عليه أكابرهم المتقدمون ما يدل على فساد ما ذهبوا إليه، فكتبه مفيدة في ذلك.
لكنه هو يذهب إلى شيء يجب أنْ تنتبه إليه، وهو أنَّ الشيعة حق وأنَّ التشيع حق وأنَّ الجعفرية حق، وأنه لا يجوز أنْ يُتَعَدَّى على التشيع من حيث هو، وأنَّ السنة والشيعة فرقتان من فرق الإسلام لا ينبغي أنْ يكون بينهما كبير فرق، ومع هذا فهو رَدْ على الشيعة في مواضع كثيرة.
مَثَلَاً أذكر له في كتابه (الشيعة والتصحيح) ذَكَرَ عدة مسائل منها مسألة العصمة، مسألة ترك يوم الجمعة وزواج المتعة.
وأيضاً ذَكَرَ وهي مسألة مهمة عقد لها باباً سماه (الشيعة ومراقد الأئمة)، وذَكَرَ في هذا نقداً واضحاً وتضليلاً للذين يُقَدَّسُون الأئمة ويتجهون إلى مراقدهم بالحج يعني إلى قبورهم، وقال حتى في صدر هذا الباب إنْ صح حفظي يقول في أول أسطر منه (يحلو لبعض الفئات أنْ تجعل مُعَظَّمَهُم مُقَدَّسَاً ويجعلون عليه خِلَعَاً من صفات الإله كما فعل الناس من المسلمين بمُعَظَّمِيْهِم  ْ، فلدى السنة مُعَظَّمُونْ خلعوا عليهم من صفات الإله وجعلوا يذهبون إليهم بالذبائح والنذور والطلبات والاستغاثات، وللشيعة أيضاً مُقَدَّسُون ومُعَظَّمُون خلعوا عليهم من صفات الإله ولم يَنْجُ -هذه عبارته- ولم ينجُ من هذا التخريف إلا الطائفة الموسومة بالسلفية).
فعلى العموم عنده ما عنده وكتبه تستفيد منها، يستفيد منها طالب العلم في بعض الأمور وخاصة في مسألة متى بدأ القول بالعصمة؟، ومتى بدأ انحراف الشيعة عن أقوال الأوائل؟
أرَّخَهَا في كتبه تَأْرِيْخَاً جيداً، وبَيَّنَ أَنَّ بداية الانحراف كانت في أوائل المائة الرابعة بدأ القول بالعصمة وبدأ الانحراف عن طريقة أئمتهم الأولين، فيُرَدُّ عليهم من كلام بعضهم
===
هل تنصحون بإهداء كتب موسى الموسوي للرافضة؟
 نعم، كتبه نافعة وتنفع القوم، تقيم الحجة عليهم أو تهز ثقتهم بأصولهم.


=====
مولد اللغة/ للشيخ مصطفى الغلاييني 


و سئل
لو ذكرتم كتباً تكفي طالب اللغة تتحدث عن نشأة اللغات؟


 نشأة اللغات فيها كتب كثيرة ليست سليمة؛ يعني لم أر كتاباً سليماً في جملة تفاصيله، لأنه لا يخلو كل باحث من خلفيات عنده ومُقَرَّرَات سابقة تسيطر عليه في بحثه ذاك.
لكن من أحسنها أو مما يطلعك على ذلك كتاب اسمه (مولد اللغة) للشيخ مصطفى الغلاييني وثَمَّ كتب أخرى.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

المتجر الرابح في ثواب العمل الصالح/عبد المؤمن بن خلف الدمياطي أبو محمد شرف الدين
سئل فضيلة الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير/شرح بلوغ المرام
ما رأيكم في كتاب المتجر الرابح في ثواب العمل الصالح؟ 
كتاب نافع وجيد، من أمثال رياض الصالحين، ومن في حكمه
====
شروح الآجرومية
و سئل عن شروح الاجرومية


يقول: أرجو توضيح أسماء الكتب التي ذكرتها؟
يعني من شروح الأجرومية من أهمها شرح الكفراوي، والعشماوي، وشرح الشيخ خالد الأزهري، هذه شروح نفيسة.




و قال :




وأنبه إلى أن العناية بالشراح المتقدمين أولى من قراءة كلام المتأخرين، وإن كان كلام المتأخرين فيه وضوح، لكن المتقدمين ينبهون على قواعد وضوابط لا يلتفت إليها المتأخرون، قد يقول قائل: (التحفة السنية) يعتني بها كثير من طلاب العلم؛ لكن قارن التحفة السنية مرة في العمر، قارن بين التحفة السنية وشرح العشماوي مثلاً، وما يذكره من قواعد وضوابط يمكن ما تمرّ عليك عمرك كله، شرح الأزهري شرح واضح ومتين وطيب، الكفراوي فيه ميزة لا توجد في غيره، وهو أنه عنده جلد غريب على الإعراب، بمعنى أنه لا ينتهي الطالب من قراءته، إن صبر على قراءته وإلا فهو ممل، إن صبر الطالب على قراءته لا ينتهي منه إلا وقد أوتي ملكةً إعرابية، لكن على طالب العلم أن يصبر، فلا شك أن الكتاب معتنىً به من المتقدمين والمتأخرين، وهناك شروح كثيرة جداً يعني ما يمكن حصرها، شروح للمتقدمين، وشروح أيضاً للمعاصرين الموجودين الآن، فأقول: على طالب العلم أن يعنى بالشروح المتقدمة ويكثر من التطبيق عليها، ويختبر عمله بإعراب القرآن.


=====
عالم الملائكة الأبرار/ للدكتور الأشقر 


قال فضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ/ شرح الطحاوية
هذه كلمات مختصرة حول الإيمان بالملائكة؛ لكن الموضوع طويل ومهم ولابد أن تطَّلِعُوا عليه بتوسع في بعض الكتب التي ذكرت لكم، خاصة كتاب الدكتور الأشقر فإنه مفيد جداً في هذا الباب.


و قال
هذا كله من الإيمان بالتفصيل ، الإيمان التفصيلي وهذا قد ألفت فيه مؤلفات ترجعون إليها ، في أوصاف الملائكة في خلقتهم وفي منازلهم وفي أحوالهم وفي أعمالهم وفي عباداتهم وما وكلوا به من الأعمال ، ومن أحسن ما كتب في هذا كتاب (عالم الملائكة الأبرار) للدكتور الأشقر فإنه جمع فيه جمعا حسنا طيبا ويتحرى الصواب في كثير من مباحثه .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

تفسير الجلالين


قال الشيخ الخضير/ تفسير الجلالين/ سورة القمر 1- 17
وتفسير الجلالين كما هو معروف، مؤلف من قبل شخصين، يقال لكل منهما جلال الدين. 


: جلال الدين المحلي ابتداء التفسير من الكهف إلى أن وصل إلى نهاية القرآن، ثم شرع من أوله ففسر الفاتحة، 
ثم بعد ذلك جاء الجلال جلال الدين السيوطي فأكمله بدء من البقرة إلى نهاية الإسراء، 
ولهذا يقال له: تفسير الجلالين، والتفسير محل عناية من قبل أهل العلم، وكثرت عليه الحواشي والتعليقات، وكثر من يدرسه ويدرسه من أهل العلم وطلابه، فهو محل عناية وهو جدير بهذا العناية خليق بها؛ لأنه تفسير متقن مضبوط متن متين، يصلح أن يربى عليه طالب العلم في التفسير، يراجع عليه ما أشكل من أمهات كتب التفسير؛ لأن فيه وعورة، فيه صعوبة، وهذا هو السر في كونه يصلح لأن يربى عليه طالب علم. 
فيه أيضاً بعض المخالفات، مخالفات عقدية ينبه عليها في مواضعها، المقصود أن الكتاب كتاب نفيس ومتين.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن/ النووي
قال مشهور حسن / معجم المصنفات الواردة في الفتح
قال السخاوي في ترجمة النووي :( قلت : و هو نفيس لا يستغنى عنه خصوصا القارئ و المقرئ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كلمة الشيخ الخضير في كتب التواريخ/ كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته


قال الشيخ الخضير:
كتب التواريخ مما يجدر بطالب العلم العناية بها، طالب العلم بأمس الحاجة إلى التواريخ، لما فيها من عبرة وعظة ومتعة أيضاً، عبرة وعظة ومتعة واستجمام للذهن، نعم لأن الذهن إذا حصر على المقاصد التي هي العلوم الشرعية، وما يخدمها خدمة مباشرة لا شك أنه يمل ويكسل، فهو بحاجة إلى استراحة، فالذهن مثل الجسد يحتاج إلى استجمام، نعم فيستجم بكتب التواريخ وكتب الأدب على ما سيأتي؛ لكن كتب التواريخ فيها العبرة والعظة، وفيها أخبار من سبق، والتواريخ السنن الإلهية التي جعلها الله للخليقة لا تتغير ولا تتبدل، نعم فلنأخذ العبر، ولنأخذ العظات، ولذا قال -جل وعلا- في آخر سورة يوسف: {لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لِّأُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى}[(111) سورة يوسف] ما هو مجرد قصص ولا تسلية ولا من أجل إيناس الناس ولا إضحاكهم نعم، هذه القصص التي فيها العبرة والمتعة والعظة والاطلاع على أحوال الأمم الماضية كلها مستمد من القرآن والسنة، ومتلقى بعضه عن الأمم السابقة كأهل الكتاب على وجه الخصوص، وقد أمرنا أن نحدث عنهم ((حدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج)) وجاء في بعض الروايات: ((لأن فيهم الأعاجيب)) فهذه الكتب يعني كتب التواريخ بقدر ما فيها مما ذكرت إلا أنها تشتمل على الصحيح وغيره، وهي أيضاً تصاغ من وجهة نظر المؤلفين، فإذا رضوا عن دولة، أو رضوا عن شخص، بالغوا في مدحه و الثناء عليه، وفي المقابل إذا لم يرضوا ذموه، ولذا يقول القحطاني في نونيته الشهيرة:

لا تقبلن من التوارخ كلما ***  جمع الرواة وخط كل بنانِ

فعلينا أن نقرأ هذه الكتب مع استصحاب أنها كتب بشر، تؤثر فيهم المؤثرات، أيضاً هناك أحداث لها آثار، فمثل هذه ينبغي أن يعتنى بأسانيدها؛ لأن كتب التواريخ المسندة على وجه الخصوص مثل الطبري مثل ما جاء على سياقه من الكتب المسندة تروي بالأسانيد والعهدة على القائل، مادام المؤلف أسند، العهدة على القائل نفسه، من أسند لك فقد أحالك، على هذا لا بد من النظر في أسانيد هذه الكتب، لا سيما في الأخبار التي تترتب عليها آثار، فإذا كانت هذه الأخبار تترتب عليها آثار إما أحكام شرعية مثلاً، أو مدح أو قدح من يؤثر مدحه أو القدح فيه في الأمة، مثل هذا لا بد من التأكد فيه، أيضاً: طعن بعض الفرق في بعض، واعتمادهم على بعض الأخبار تحتاج إلى دقة في النظر وتمحيص، فأقول: هذه الكتب يقبح بطالب العلم الغفلة عنها؛ لأنها تثري الذهن، وتثري أيضاً المفسر، إذا كان في غفلة عن كتب التاريخ صار عنده نقص كبير في استجلاء هذه الأحداث؛ لأن الأحداث، قد يكون الحدث واضح في القرآن ومكرر مراراً وبأساليب متعددة للقصة؛ لكن جاء في كتب التواريخ ما يوضح هذه القصة، فنحن بحاجة ماسة إلى كتب التاريخ.
كتب التاريخ تجمع أيضاً إلى الأحداث تجمع التراجم لأهل العلم، من علماء، من عباد، من فقهاء، من زهاد، من جميع أصناف أهل العلم، فالإنسان لا شك أنه يفيد من هذه التراجم، إضافة إلى ما في الأحداث من طرائف وأخبار وأعاجيب.
هذه التراجم يعنى بها المؤرخون، وتتفاوت عنايتهم فيها، تتفاوت عنايتهم بها، فعناية ابن كثير تختلف عن عناية ابن جرير مثلاً، أو ابن الأثير، ابن كثير ركز على التراجم.
=====
و قال:


وعلى الاخوة الذين يقرءون كتب التاريخ أن يتنبهوا لها، وهي أن العلماء وإن كان منهم من عرف بالتحقيق في باب التوحيد، إلا أنه في التراجم أحياناً يحصل منهم، أقول: في التراجم قد يشيدون بشخص عنده شيء من البدعة من غير تنبيه على بدعته، فيشيدون به من خلال ما فيه من علم، من جوانب برز فيها، أيضاً قد يتجاوز بعضهم إذا ذكر أن فلان مات في مكان كذا وقبره يزار، ما يعقب على هذا، وقد يتجاوز بعضهم ويزيد ما يتعين التنبيه عليه، فيقولون مثلاً: قبره ومشهده معروف ويزار، وأحياناً يقولون: ترياق مجرب، هذه وجدت مع الأسف الشديد في بعض كتب التاريخ، مع الأسف مثل هذه خلل في التوحيد لا بد من التنبيه عليها، ولذلك كتب التراجم كأنهم من خلال الاستقراء يريدون الفصل بين التاريخ وغيره من العلوم.


======
الكامل في التاريخ  /عز الدين أبي الحسن علي بن محمد بن عبد الكريم الجزري (555-630 هـ) المعروف بـ ابن الأثير الجزري،


من المهمات في كتب التاريخ (الكامل) لابن الأثير، وهو من أهم كتب الفن، يعني جودة عرضه للأحداث هو أميز في هذا التسلسل، جودة العرض للحدث حينما يتحدث عن حدث عن واقعة عن خلاف عن شيء، لا شك أن عرضه لهذا الحدث أفضل من غيره، تفصيله في عرض الأحداث أفضل حتى من ابن كثير -رحمه الله-، ابن كثير إمام محدث ناقد.




====
 العبر، وديوان المبتدأ والخبر في أيام العرب والعجم والبربر، ومن عاصرهم من ذوي السلطان الأكبر /عبد الرحمن بن خلدون
من التواريخ المهمة التي لا يُستغنى عنها (تاريخ ابن خلدون) المعروف (بالعبر وديوان المبتدأ والخبر) هذا تاريخ نفيس حافل، يعنى بتحليل الأخبار، يعني إذا كانت كتب التواريخ تعنى بسرد الأخبار، هذا يعتني بتحليلها، إذا كان الحافظ ابن كثير يعنى بنقد الأسانيد فهذا يعنى بنقد المتون، يعنى بتحليل الأخبار، ونفي ما لا يقبله العقل، أو ترده حوادث التاريخ مثلاً، بطريقة لا توجد عند غيره، ومقدمته تعتبر من أمتع ما كتب في السياسة والاجتماع (مقدمة ابن خلدون)، وإن كانت الكتابات لدى بعض الناس في الأيام الأخيرة، كتاباتهم تشكك في نسبة هذا الكتاب لابن خلدون، الذي هو المقدمة لابن خلدون.


===
إنباه الرواة على أنباه النحاة / علي بن يوسف القفطي جمال الدين أبو الحسن



(إنباه الرواة) هذا كتاب فيه من علوم العربية التي يغفل عنها كثير من طلاب العلم، لا يدركها لأنه لم يقرأ في هذا الكتاب، وهي لا توجد في غيره، فيه مراسلات، فيه محاورات، فيه مناقشات، تثري هذا الفن


====
تاريخ دمشق/لابن عساكر
 (تاريخ دمشق) لابن عساكر، من أهم الكتب التي ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يهتم به، كتاب بجانب إلى كونه تاريخ لهذا البلد، أيضاً هو للرواة والعلماء الذين وفدوا على هذا البلد، وما رواه كل واحد منهم من أحاديث.
وهناك أيضاً (تاريخ بغداد) للخطيب من أهم ما صدر في تاريخ هذا البلد، وقد تبحث عن ترجمة راوٍ لا سيما من الرواة الذين تأخرت وفياتهم عن رواة الكتب الستة، في البيهقي أو الحاكم أو غيره من المتأخرين لا تجدها إلى في هذا الكتاب في مثل هذا الكتاب.




للمزيد




====




فائدة 


قال الإمام ابن خلكان: قال لي شيخنا الحافظ العلامة زكي الدين أبو محمد عبد العظيم المنذري - رحمه الله تعالى - وقد جرى ذكر تاريخ ابن عساكر المذكور، وأخرج لي منه مجلداً، وطال الحديث في أمره واستعظامه:ما أظن هذا الرجل إلا عزم على وضع هذا التاريخ من يوم عقل على نفسه، وشرع في الجمع من ذلك الوقت، وإلا فالعمر يقصرعن أن يجمع الإنسان فيه مثل هذا الكتاب بعد الاشتغال والتنبيه.قال: ولقد قال الحق،ومن وقف عليه عرف حقيقة هذا القول، ومتى يتسع الإنسان الوقت حتى يضع مثله، وهذا الذي ظهر هو الذي اختاره،وما صح له إلا بعد مسودات ما يكاد ينضبط حصرها، وله تآليف حسنة

----------


## أحمد بو الرُب

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* اقترح يا اخوة ان يتم تنظيم الكتب على ملف ورود وتوضيح راي العلما بها ثم نرفق جدولا لتحمليها عن الشبكة العنكبوتية ..
واد ان اشير الى ترتيب الكتب بطريقة منهجية من حيث المراحل حتى لا يتشتت فكر  طالب العلم ابو الباحث من حيث الكتب ومنهاجها
مثلا:المرحلة الاولى:- قراة مختصر تفسير ابن كثير \قراء الاصول الثلاثة \الفقه الميسر ...ثم المراحل الاخرى ..وهكذا
 وانا مستعد للتدوين الكتب واراء العلماء وترتيبها .مع مساعدة الاخوة بتوفير الكتب واراء العلماء فيها ودور النشر ان امكن ذلك
سألن المولى ان ينفع بهذه الجهود التي تبذل عبر المواقع الالكترونية طلبة العلم وعامة المسلمين 
وصلى الله على الرسول محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم /اخوكم في الله المحب/ أحمد ابو الرُب من مدينة جنين-من دولة فلسطين.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أحاديث ذم الغناء والمعازف في الميزان/عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع


 قال الألباني /تحريم آلات الطرب
...ثم قدم إلى أحد الأخوان وأنا على وشك الانتهاء من تبييض هذه الرسالة كتابا بعنوان أحاديث ذم الغناء والمعازف في الميزان للأخ عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع فوجدته كتابا قيما جامعا لأحاديث هذا الباب وآثاره جمعا لم يسبق إليه فيما علمت مع النقد العلمي الحديثي لكل فرد من أفرادها الأمر الذي يندر  وجوده حتى في كتب التخريجات المتقدمة مع التزامه لقواعد هذا العلم الشريف وحسب القارئ دليلا على ما ذكرت أن مجموع أحاديثه وآثاره قرابة المائة, 8  منها أحاديث صحيحة و 70، أحاديث ضعيفة وأكثرها شديدة الضعف ,و 18 آثار موقوفة بعضها صحيح.


 وبذلك يكون الخ الفاضل قد قام بذالك الذي كنت قررته من الكلام على أحادث الباب كلها وزيادة فجزاه الله خيرا. ولكن كنت أتمنى أن يكون دقيقا في تضعيفها وأن لا يخلط أحاديث الإباحة بأحاديث التحريم تسهيلا على القراء في فهمها وتمييز هذه بتلك و لا سيما وهو لم يتكلم عليها من الناحية الفقهية ولم يبين دلالاتها....

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أخطار على المراجع العلمية/ عثمان بن عبد القادر الصافي.


قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله / الرقابة على الثرات:


وقد بذل أساتيذ العصر، جهوداً مفردة، وتعاليق متناثرة، فَرَعَوا حُرْمةَ التراث حق رعايتها، كلٌّ بما وسعه من النافذة التي يُطل منها.
واحد في التفسير، وآخر في الحديث، وثالث في الفقه، ورابع في الأدب والتاريخ، وهكذا.
ومنها:
1 – ((نموذج من الأعمال الخيريَّة)): محمد منير الدمشقي.
2 – مطارحة بين الشيخين أحمد شاكر، وصقر في مقدمة شاكر لكتاب ((الشعر والشعراء)) لابن قتيبة.
3 – مقدمة محمود شاكر لكتاب (طبقات فحول الشعراء لابن سلام.
4 – مقدمة أحمد أمين لأخبار أبي تمام من كتاب: ((الأوراق)) للصولي.
5 – ((الدكاترة وعبثهم في التراث)): حمد الجاسر.
6 – ((فوات المحققين)): علي جواد الطاهر.
7 – ((قطوف أدبية)): عبد السلام هارون.
8 – ((كبوات اليراع)) و ((أوهام الكتاب)): أبو تراب الظاهري.
9 – ((جناية الأكوع على ذخائر الهمداني)): أحمد محمد الشامي.
10 – ((المدخل إلى تحقيق التراث)): للطناحي، ففيه فوائد مهمة في هذا.
11 – وأما الكتاب الذي أربى على من عاصره، ولم أرَ في بابه مثله، فهو كتاب: ((أخطار على المراجع العلمية)): عثمان بن عبد القادر الصافي.
طبع عام 1410 هـ، نشر دار الفاروق بالطائف.
12 – ((كتب حذَّر منها العلماء)): مشهور حسن. وفيه مقدمة حافلة.
وفي كتابي ((التعالم وأثره على الفكر والكتاب)) بحوث في هذا.
وثمَّ جهود متناثرة بأقلام العلماء، على قدر قرائح والفهوم، مسَّت النقد عبث العابثين، كل بما اقتضته له المناسبة، في المقدمات، والحواشي مما لو جُمِعَ لكان تأليفاً مستقلاً، مع ما يتهامسون به في الندوات والمجالس.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

فقه الكلمة ومسؤوليتها في القرآن والسنة/ تأليف محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن عوض 


قال  بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد/ معجم المناهي اللفظية ومعه فوائد في الألفاظ




 و رأيت لبعض المعاصرين كتاباً باسم (( فقه الكلمة ومسؤوليتها في الكتاب والسنة )) أجاد فيه بذكر الأُسس الشرعية للكلام وآدابه في أحوال : التكلم والاستماع والهجر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم

----------

